# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  DRUG FooD Interaction

## pharma

[align=center]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


للتحميــل [/align]


[align=center] :Icon15: [/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## pharma

> 


 :SnipeR (51):  تسلمي على مرورك وان شا الله الكل بيستفاد من هالموضوع 
مية ورده لعيونك حبيبتي  :Icon15:

----------

